# Swedish: Kalla mig CP



## PABLO DE SOTO

Reading the lyrics of a Swedish song I've come across the expression
"Kalla mig CP"

Call me what?? 

Could you tell me what this CP means?


----------



## hanne

CP is Cerebral Palsy (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_palsy, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_pares).
I believe the meaning here is equivalent to "call me an idiot", although it's technically not the same thing.


----------



## spruceroot

Hello!

CP is an abbreviation for the disability *Cerebral palsy*. It is also used as an insult, almost exclusively amongst younger people I would say. E.g. "Du är CP", which would be "You are a retard". Not very politcally correct or apropriate expression.
So the sentence "Kalla mig CP" could be translated to something like *"Call me stupid"* in that meaning. It is a rather childish expression.

It is a very interesting insult in a way beacuse it's rather widespread. I think probably most people in Sweden would be familiar with this. You start to wonder how it came into usage in the first place.


----------



## Alxmrphi

How would it be pronounced (i.e. CP) in Swedish (in IPA)?
Also, what about the whole thing, my take on it would naturally be more_ Icelandicised_ than I imagine it is in Swedish.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Thank you !!


----------



## Tjahzi

[seː.pʰeː]

What did you mean by that second line Alex?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tjahzi said:


> [seː.pʰeː]
> 
> What did you mean by that second line Alex?



Sorry, I am having trouble explaining things right now (see PM ),
I meant the whole utterance "kalla mig CP", because when I see it my mind reads Icelandic words so I mentally pronounce [tl] for the double -ll- and -mig- exactly as in Icelandic, when I know correspondences with pronouns in Danish are radically different, so it made me wonder about the overall pronunciation of this expression, rather than just CP / [seː.pʰeː].


----------



## Tjahzi

Ahh, I see. Well, naturally, we've had a different phonologic development in Swedish compared to Icelandic. I'd transcribe it as [kʰalːa mɛjː seː.pʰeː] or [kʰal.la mɛjː seː.pʰeː] depending on how one chooses to explain the /l/. (It is _long_, which means it's realized as two consecutive /l/ each being connected to the surrounding vowels.)

I can make you a recording when I get home.


----------



## JohanIII

When and where I grew up, the term CP was in widespread and frequent use, with many derivatives.
The term CP transformed into a word, and so was often pronounced as such, with no pressure on the P.


----------



## Delfinen

Uttrycket som en form av svordom är inte använt i så stor utsträckning bland ungdomar idag. Istället har det blivit andra "diagnoser" som blivit i ropet: man kan höra dem säga "Sluta nu din DAMP-unge" eller "jävla asperger" - inget att rekommendera förstås och inget som vuxna använder vad jag vet. Antagligen handlar det om att det skrivits mycket om dessa funktionshinder och att de kan (men inte måste) påverka hur en person interagerar i en grupp. Det skrevs mycket om CP-skador och vård på sextio och sjuttiotalet och innan dess var "glasögonorm" ett liknande skällsord, som jag inte heller hör längre. Helst hade vi naturligtvis varit utan alla dessa, men på ett sätt är det intressant hur de speglar tiden. Vägen till alla människors lika värde är som bekant lång... Samtidigt ger det faktum att ungar använder uttrycken en möjlighet till samtal för vuxna. En dag är kanske dessa och andra uttryck som bög, blatte och  liknande uttryck lika ålderdomliga som glasögonorm.


----------

